# Rocky Mountain  Rasouli



## D.S.G (5. März 2005)

Hi,
hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem Rahmen? 

Mfg David


----------



## bang kenobi (6. März 2005)

Hi...
ist das nicht ein aufgemotztes flow?
check mal die reviews auf mtbr.com und nsmb.com (zu spät um direkt zu verlinken, sorry   )
gruß max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (6. Juni 2005)

servus.
Keine Ahnung ob das Thema bei dir noch aktuell ist, aber ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Rasouli!
also bevor ich zu schwärmen anfange, schreib kurz ob ja oder nein....
greetz jendo

P.S. auf jeden ein sehr geiles Gerät


----------



## liftboy (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo, wies auch nicht obs noch aktuell ist aber ich kann Dir das Ding nur empfehlen. Ist einfach ein schönes Flow mit unterlackierten Aufklebern und Canti-sockeln! Ich hab das Ding als Tourer und gelegentlichen Bike-park besuch im Einsatz und bin wirklich begeistert!


----------

